# Clock info and where to get it serviced in London



## Chinny (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, New to the world of clocks and asking for a bit of info.

The limited history I know of it is it was previously my grandmothers but she did get it second hand when in Australia. Would anyone know anything further about the clock?

At the bottom of the face it what looks to say Made in USA although the letters are worn after Made i.... so I may be wrong in that.

Also does anyone have any recommendations on a place in London to get the clock serviced? While the clock does run, it doesn't last more then 1 day or so since its trip over from the land of Oz and the last service was sometime between 1995-98 so probably due for anther by now.





Thanks


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the watch and clock forum. we don't see many of those clocks that are made on the land of OZ. - vinn


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

vinn said:


> welcome to the watch and clock forum. we don't see many of those clocks that are made on the land of OZ. - vinn


 I could service it for you. New mainsprings, bush as nec. would have to see it first.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thank you Simon. welcome to the forum. the above statement was made around Christmass time. lord knows what i was thinking then. vinn


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

Chinny was last here on December 10, 2015, I don't expect that he's a very active member and probably won't read this post.


----------

